

Python Locks, RLocks, Semaphores, Conditions, Events and Queues - mcmc
http://www.laurentluce.com/?p=241

======
IgorPartola
While the OP talks specifically about Python, the patterns of a semaphore,
lock (aka mutex, a semaphore with value 1), condition and queue are relevant
to many languages, many of which are not hampered by a GIL. Personally, the
more I use threads, the more I like this way of programming, at least for the
request/response paradigm.

~~~
jchonphoenix
Try writing an operating system. Then let me know if you still like
programming with threads.

~~~
IgorPartola
That is an entirely different problem than the one I typically face. Also
while I have no experience writing OS's, but IIRC none of the modern ones have
their processes based on event loop. Maybe writing an OS is just not a trivial
problem and the code is bound to be somewhat ugly.

------
lawfulfalafel
<http://www.dabeaz.com/python/GIL.pdf>

